# ooops



## jbenagn (Jun 22, 2005)

i was changing spark plugs on a 20hp briggs and stratton. i was cleaning crud out of the spark plug hole and dropped a tiny screw driver in the hole. what will that do? any suggestions how i can get it out?

thanks,

jbenagn


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jbenagn said:


> i was changing spark plugs on a 20hp briggs and stratton. i was cleaning crud out of the spark plug hole and dropped a tiny screw driver in the hole. what will that do? any suggestions how i can get it out?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jbenagn


 
oops is right you have to get that out if its not a overhead valve it will be easy to just take off the head you might use a magnet i dont know i would take off the head but you hav eto get that out of there it can and will waist the cylinder wall piston and valves you might if you are lucky use a small magnet next time blow air arround the plug b-4 you take out the spark plugs good luck


----------



## jbenagn (Jun 22, 2005)

scrench said:


> oops is right you have to get that out if its not a overhead valve it will be easy to just take off the head you might use a magnet i dont know i would take off the head but you hav eto get that out of there it can and will waist the cylinder wall piston and valves you might if you are lucky use a small magnet next time blow air arround the plug b-4 you take out the spark plugs good luck


 thanks


----------



## systemfoxtrott (Jun 20, 2005)

what he said


----------

